# help with pregnant dog



## monge (Oct 23, 2007)

hi my dog is 54 days pregnant and has startid 2 lose a slime like distage eney idear 2 wot may b causing this is she ready 2 have the pups now or is it a few days 2 go


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I believe it is 63 days that bitches are in whelp for. Her body may just be getting ready.Do you know the exact date of the first mating?? What breed is she?? They can come a bit early but only a few days


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

What breed is she??
63 days is an average and many breeds will deviate one way ro the other.

I would say she is probably fine but if the discharge is green then she needs to go to the vet ASAP as the green discharge is because a placenta has come away from the uterine wall.

I have had a Husky deliver at 56 days and the pups were fine, small but fine, that's a breed that usually goes over the 63 days as well.


----------



## hawker1 (Apr 7, 2008)

*......*

dont worry about the discharge my bitches do this about a week before there due to whelp i have 1 bitch goes 61 days like clock work just keep an eye on her when she gos the loo in case she starts labour the poo usually gos sloppy as well on the day there due............ged


----------



## ade (Mar 7, 2007)

Sounds completely normal, when you notice her licking her own urine that is when you know labour is immenent. Usually within hours. My husky had discharge for 2 weeks prior to whelping, we had a beautiftul litter of 6 healthy chunky pups.

Good luck and get as much rest now as you can, youll need it lol


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Depending on the size of breed she is as to what is considered normal whelp duration, schips here tend to whelp anytime after 57 days with 60 being the average.


----------

